# Titleist Tour Speed



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 5, 2020)

Done a review on these new balls. http://viewfromthe19th.com/?p=593

Not sure about their brash claims in terms of speed/distance vs other balls but definitely impressed around the green


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 6, 2020)

Cheers for the review. Personally I think the price point kills it a bit. Only £7 cheaper than a ProV1. I think if it was £30 on a level with Q-Star Tour, they might have more of a market.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 6, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Cheers for the review. Personally I think the price point kills it a bit. Only £7 cheaper than a ProV1. I think if it was £30 on a level with Q-Star Tour, they might have more of a market.
		
Click to expand...

i'd agree, i get the q star tour for £24.99 from the local pro shop, wouldn't be paying £10 more for a ball thats on the face of it isn't much different.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 6, 2020)

oh - interesting - I found one a couple of weekends ago and have cleaned off the previous owner's marking of it.  The big black T was tricky to get off  Must take it out and give it a go.


----------



## Coffey (Oct 6, 2020)

I picked up the Z stars for £22 a dozen on Amazon, yes it was a one off but readily available for £30 a dozen. 

Far too expensive RRP for the ball which completely negates the point of it. Needs to be closer to the £25/30 a dozen mark to be worthwhile.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 6, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			oh - interesting - I found one a couple of weekends ago and have cleaned off the previous owner's marking of it.  The big black T was tricky to get off  Must take it out and give it a go.
		
Click to expand...

That's the Tour Soft, not the Tour Speed.

I do think Titleist have way too many balls out these days, I don't know how long it would take to try them all let alone choose a preference. They've got ProV1, ProV1x, now ProV1 'Left Dash' as well.  AVX as an alternative to them so that's four premium balls. Then Tour Speed, Tour Soft at the slightly lower price, and Velocity and TruFeel as the cheaper ones (that are not even _that_ cheap anymore). I just think it's mad to have eight balls on the go. Is there really enough intricate differences to warrant that many? It just puts me off really.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 6, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Cheers for the review. Personally I think the price point kills it a bit. Only £7 cheaper than a ProV1. I think if it was £30 on a level with Q-Star Tour, they might have more of a market.
		
Click to expand...

 I get your point and although the RRP is £40 I've already seen them at £36 and possibly even lower online somewhere (although not checked)


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 6, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I get your point and although the RRP is £40 I've already seen them at £36 and possibly even lower online somewhere (although not checked)
		
Click to expand...

£35 at Clubhouse is what I was basing it on. But as others have said, I'd see it as more likely to be successful at £30 or lower. If you're paying £35-36 for a ball you might as well go a couple of quid extra for a ProV as there's not much of a saving there. I'd have thought the market is people who want a premium-type ball, three piece urethane, but maybe don't want to pay top dollar or don't have the fastest swing - most people would go for Q-Star Tour or similar for £30 though then wouldn't they? Or even the Inesis Tour 900 which is £23 these days. Those are the rivals for this sort of ball, but I suppose with Titleist they assume people will pay a little more for the name.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 6, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			£35 at Clubhouse is what I was basing it on. But as others have said, I'd see it as more likely to be successful at £30 or lower. If you're paying £35-36 for a ball you might as well go a couple of quid extra for a ProV as there's not much of a saving there. I'd have thought the market is people who want a premium-type ball, three piece urethane, but maybe don't want to pay top dollar or don't have the fastest swing - most people would go for Q-Star Tour or similar for £30 though then wouldn't they? Or even the Inesis Tour 900 which is £23 these days. Those are the rivals for this sort of ball, but I suppose with Titleist they assume people will pay a little more for the name.
		
Click to expand...

i'd imagine they would sell a hell of a lot more if it where £30 or just under, like you say why not pay  a few quid more and just get the Prov??

in saying that all their better balls are over priced, well thats just us paying for th 6 dozen Prov1 given to everyone on tour every month


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 6, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			i'd imagine they would sell a hell of a lot more if it where £30 or just under, like you say why not pay  a few quid more and just get the Prov??

in saying that all their better balls are over priced, well thats just us paying for th 6 dozen Prov1 given to everyone on tour every month
		
Click to expand...

Yeah definitely. Even their lower price balls have crept up. As I've mentioned before I was playing Velocity for a long time, but they used to be £20-22, now the new version is £25-26. I remember the DT TruSoft I think it was, was £20, now it's a rebrand as the TruFeel and it's £22-23 and that's the cheapest ball they do. Four premium balls all at £42, it's a bit much.


----------



## Dando (Oct 6, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			i'd agree, i get the q star tour for £24.99 from the local pro shop, wouldn't be paying £10 more for a ball thats on the face of it isn't much different.
		
Click to expand...

What are the q stars like?


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 6, 2020)

Dando said:



			What are the q stars like?
		
Click to expand...


pretty good, nice to putt with, stooped fine on full shots, though i do find the run out a bit more on chips and B and runs. very white and stay that way longer than a prov1 and don't scuff as much. feels nice of the clubface on irons.

there are two the q star and the q star tour its the tour i've been using


----------



## Junior (Oct 6, 2020)

Anyone know what the point is of the AVX? Especially as they're the same price as prov's.

Not sure id go for the tour speed when you can find deals on zstars, bridestones & chrome softs at certain times of the year.


----------



## LegendOle (Oct 6, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			pretty good, nice to putt with, stooped fine on full shots, though i do find the run out a bit more on chips and B and runs. very white and stay that way longer than a prov1 and don't scuff as much. feels nice of the clubface on irons.

there are two the q star and the q star tour its the tour i've been using
		
Click to expand...

Picked up a new box of 12 Q star Tours today on ebay for £25 delivered.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 6, 2020)

LegendOle said:



			Picked up a new box of 12 Q star Tours today on ebay for £25 delivered.
		
Click to expand...

 thats what i pay for them from the local pro anyway


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 6, 2020)

Junior said:



			Anyone know what the point is of the AVX? Especially as they're the same price as prov's.

Not sure id go for the tour speed when you can find deals on zstars, bridestones & chrome softs at certain times of the year.
		
Click to expand...

According to Titleist;

AVX is a premium performance golf ball for golfers who prioritise *distance* and *extremely soft feel* with a *piercing, low ball flight*.

For golfers looking to shoot their best scores, the Titleist® Pro V1® golf ball provides total performance from tee to green with *penetrating flight* and *very soft feel.*

For golfers looking to shoot their best scores, the Titleist® Pro V1x® golf ball provides total performance from tee to green with *high trajectory* and* soft feel.*

Pro V1x Left Dash golf balls are designed for players seeking a* high flight* similar to Pro V1x with* dramatically lower full swing spin* and* firmer feel.*


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 6, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			For golfers looking to shoot their best scores..
		
Click to expand...

Not for me then, I prefer to try and shoot very mediocre scores.


----------



## Dando (Oct 6, 2020)

I just want a ball that doesn't go in the sodding trees


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 6, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			T*hat's the Tour Soft, not the Tour Speed.*

I do think Titleist have way too many balls out these days, I don't know how long it would take to try them all let alone choose a preference. They've got ProV1, ProV1x, now ProV1 'Left Dash' as well.  AVX as an alternative to them so that's four premium balls. Then Tour Speed, Tour Soft at the slightly lower price, and Velocity and TruFeel as the cheaper ones (that are not even _that_ cheap anymore). I just think it's mad to have eight balls on the go. Is there really enough intricate differences to warrant that many? It just puts me off really.
		
Click to expand...

doh - must have stripped off too much paint...  Pro V1s, Pro V1xs or AVXs - not that bothered - any of the aforementioned do me.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 6, 2020)

Several points from my own testing and perspective 

These seem to be designed to clearly sit below the 3 premium balls (Pro V Pro Vx and AVX) and give a lower flight than other balls on the range (Tour Soft etc). In my opinion, there is a significant price gap if you look around and at £35 they are £7-£10 cheaper than the top three balls. It is a good ball and I thought around the green that it is particularly hard to tell the difference between the Tour Speed and the premium offerings. 

With regards the Srixons and in particular the Q Star Tour, this ball seems to be a similar offering and designed to sit behind the Z Star and Z Star XV. I am in the process of planning a review of the Q Star Tour as a stand alone review so I'll come back and give you my thought (although I have to say I wasn't overly impressed with the one I tried and hit but I'll go in with a clean slate)

It might then be interesting to do another with a head to head of the Tour Speed and Q Star Tour and see which wins in terms of distance, and playability around the greens (given the variables I'll put on the shots as a 12 handicapper)


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 6, 2020)

I generally ignore any ball that has any of the following words in its name...long, velocity, speed, distance, power, touch, super, energy, straight, spin...

You know the sort of thing


----------



## fundy (Oct 6, 2020)

£3 a ball for a non premium offering rates 9/10 on price. Wow!!!!!! You won the lottery Homie?


----------



## Chico84 (Oct 6, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I generally ignore any ball that has any of the following words in its name...long, velocity, speed, distance, power, touch, super, energy, straight, spin...

You know the sort of thing 

Click to expand...

You’ll struggle to find any ball to play with if you go by that logic! 



Traminator said:



			The Bridgestone Tour B range, ie ProV equivalents, are between 33 and 35 quid per dozen online.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Four different ‘tour’ level balls to suit specific different needs and priced well below other top of the line balls. I’m amazed Bridgestone don’t have a bigger following based on bang for your buck. And it’s not a compromise in performance at that.


----------



## apj0524 (Oct 6, 2020)

Last week I had a Titleist Ball fitting at Isle of Wedmore GC and here's what I got from it:

I am 14 handicap who has a slowish swing speed, has reasonable short game, average with my irons and driver, currently I play either ProV1x (won 48 in a club draw but did not tell hime that) but my best scores have been using Tour Soft.  My Irons are AP3s wedges are SM8

After warm up the fitter Tom asked my about my game and handicap and then watched me warm up with 7i for a few minutes, then asked my to hit a few 50 yard pitches with a a 54 using a few different balls

At the end of this I had hit ProV, Prov1x, Tour Soft & Velocity, best spin around 7500 RPM and most consistent was Prov1x and I liked the feel an flight, ProV was lower spin and to me them felt firmer, Velocity felt like a Rock but had the highest flight which surprised me and spin was around 4000 RPM, Tour Soft also felt nice and spin was around 7000 RPM.

Then had me hit full PW shots this time with Prov1x, Tour Soft and ProV, could not tell the difference in feel ProV1x and Tour Soft and flight was similar to be honest but visually the X definitely had less run out, as did the ProV but I not like the feel it was strange, finally I hit a few 7i with ProV1x and Tour Soft both as good as each other similar flight spin with a ProV1x about 5500 ~ 6000 and was 500 ~ 1000 rpm lower with the tour soft.

I didn't hit driver because it is titliest's with driver there is not much to choice between each ball, I kind of get it but I thought its was more to do with losing the balls as surely spin will impact ball flight especially in the wind?

Finally I putted a few and deffintlty found I putted better with the ProV1x

Of course he recommended I play ProV1x but to be far he also said I could play Tour Soft but suggested they would be as consistent because of their construction

What did I come away with:

It was well worth going along as I learned a lot, mainly that ball choice in view is a personal choice and what works for one person is probably down to budget and how they feel of the face and if they feel good to you you are going to play better and it will become your ball of choice.  I asked about the AVX as I can't see the point of the Ball as I can't see where Tour Speed fits in the line up, Tom said that the dimple design is different on the AVX and this makes it lower spinning ball and the Tour Speed is a two core ball to give it more speed with a " Multi-layer Thermoplastic Urethane " cover for a soft feel and more spin, don't know did try it


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 6, 2020)

apj0524 said:



			Last week I had a Titleist Ball fitting at Isle of Wedmore GC and here's what I got from it:

I am 14 handicap who has a slowish swing speed, has reasonable short game, average with my irons and driver, currently I play either ProV1x (won 48 in a club draw but did not tell hime that) but my best scores have been using Tour Soft.  My Irons are AP3s wedges are SM8

After warm up the fitter Tom asked my about my game and handicap and then watched me warm up with 7i for a few minutes, then asked my to hit a few 50 yard pitches with a a 54 using a few different balls

At the end of this I had hit ProV, Prov1x, Tour Soft & Velocity, best spin around 7500 RPM and most consistent was Prov1x and I liked the feel an flight, ProV was lower spin and to me them felt firmer, Velocity felt like a Rock but had the highest flight which surprised me and spin was around 4000 RPM, Tour Soft also felt nice and spin was around 7000 RPM.

Then had me hit full PW shots this time with Prov1x, Tour Soft and ProV, could not tell the difference in feel ProV1x and Tour Soft and flight was similar to be honest but visually the X definitely had less run out, as did the ProV but I not like the feel it was strange, finally I hit a few 7i with ProV1x and Tour Soft both as good as each other similar flight spin with a ProV1x about 5500 ~ 6000 and was 500 ~ 1000 rpm lower with the tour soft.

I didn't hit driver because it is titliest's with driver there is not much to choice between each ball, I kind of get it but I thought its was more to do with losing the balls as surely spin will impact ball flight especially in the wind?

Finally I putted a few and deffintlty found I putted better with the ProV1x

Of course he recommended I play ProV1x but to be far he also said I could play Tour Soft but suggested they would be as consistent because of their construction

What did I come away with:

It was well worth going along as I learned a lot, mainly that ball choice in view is a personal choice and what works for one person is probably down to budget and how they feel of the face and if they feel good to you you are going to play better and it will become your ball of choice
		
Click to expand...

Surprised you didn't get to try the Tour Speed as their newest offering and I think you would have found it compared closely to the Tour Soft findings you had and pushed the Pro V's especially around the green and with the wedges. I always think feel off the putter is so subjective so hard for me to comment as what I think feels nice may feel different to someone else and not what they like


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 6, 2020)

Chico84 said:



			I’m amazed Bridgestone don’t have a bigger following based on bang for your buck. And it’s not a compromise in performance at that.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed they make great balls, I've used them in the past but I just don't like the current 'B' logo, looks like an ugly big blob to me and I find it quite distracting.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 6, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Agreed they make great balls, I've used them in the past but I just don't like the current 'B' logo, looks like an ugly big blob to me and I find it quite distracting.
		
Click to expand...

I also find it annoying that their four top balls are all too similarly named, I can never remember which one is which. BRX, RXS, god knows.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 7, 2020)

Traminator said:



			They are all Tour B, all you need to know is there's an X and an RX, both have an S version. 😉
		
Click to expand...


----------



## BTatHome (Oct 7, 2020)

_Durability – Although I only played three full holes on camera plus a few extra drives, you’ll have seen I played a number of shots from sand which is always an environment that can test any ball. I am pleased to say thethermoplastic urethane (TPU) cover Titleist have spent a long time formulating *remained unmarked.* It is hard to be subjective on such a limited test but if we take the sand test as a base line then it performed well. 7.5/10_


Why mark it so low for a ball that has done nothing wrong and after your testing remains unmarked?!? Almost seems worthless to rate it .

BTW. It's very easy to be subjective ... I'm assuming you meant objective ?


----------



## apj0524 (Oct 7, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Surprised you didn't get to try the Tour Speed as their newest offering and I think you would have found it compared closely to the Tour Soft findings you had and pushed the Pro V's especially around the green and with the wedges. I always think feel off the putter is so subjective so hard for me to comment as what I think feels nice may feel different to someone else and not what they like
		
Click to expand...

I think what I was trying to get across is that for handicap golfers there is no magic product to make us better, yes the Prov1x seemed to give me the best results but at my, handicap golfers level, Tour Soft Tour Speed Z Star Q Star ERC Chrome Soft are all as good as they feel for you and it comes down to what you get an affinity to and fits your budget.

I have since played with the Tour Speed and its Ok, in my view not too dissimilar to Tour Soft


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 7, 2020)

BTatHome said:



_Durability – Although I only played three full holes on camera plus a few extra drives, you’ll have seen I played a number of shots from sand which is always an environment that can test any ball. I am pleased to say thethermoplastic urethane (TPU) cover Titleist have spent a long time formulating *remained unmarked.* It is hard to be subjective on such a limited test but if we take the sand test as a base line then it performed well. 7.5/10_


Why mark it so low for a ball that has done nothing wrong and after your testing remains unmarked?!? Almost seems worthless to rate it .

BTW. It's very easy to be subjective ... I'm assuming you meant objective ?
		
Click to expand...

You make a valid point about both durability and subjective v objective. The reason I was reluctant to mark it higher was although I played around 7-10 bunker shots during the whole filming process but only three full holes and the odd drive I didn't really think the ball had been subjected to much playing. Some balls do seem to lose their colouration after a number of holes and it is as simple as not giving it enough of as a go to rate it higher



apj0524 said:



			I think what I was trying to get across is that for handicap golfers there is no magic product to make us better, yes the Prov1x seemed to give me the best results but at my, handicap golfers level, Tour Soft Tour Speed Z Star Q Star ERC Chrome Soft are all as good as they feel for you and it comes down to what you get an affinity to and fits your budget.

I have since played with the Tour Speed and its Ok, in my view not too dissimilar to Tour Soft
		
Click to expand...

Again I think you hit the nail on the head. for me I loved the feel around the greens and the putter and it wasn't off putting off the driver and mid-irons. I have used Pro V1 and Pro V1x in the past but do I get any benefits from a premium ball? Arguably not so I'd rather look at the next level down such as these and the others you quotes. I don't really have any true affinity when it comes to balls and although budget isn't an issue I find myself always considering am I getting value for money playing the most expensive models v the ones from £36 and cheaper and mainly the answer is no. The only time that really changes for me is in the summer when there is extra roll and the greens are firmer as the likes of the Pro V do stop well. That said, as I put in the blog I didn't think the Tour Speed was a million miles from the ProV when it came to things like pitching etc.

May be worth playing Tour Speed v Tour Soft as I've hit both and found negligible difference so may be worth looking further at why they have two balls covering one area of the market with next to nothing in terms of price etc


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 7, 2020)

i would be useful to comp this with the Qstar tour on a launch Monitor


----------



## jim8flog (Oct 7, 2020)

Dando said:



			What are the q stars like?
		
Click to expand...

 I have been playing the QStar Tours for a few weeks now.  No complaints on distance, spin and greenside spin.  Not as durable as Prov1 but great all round ball but they are a lower compression ball so I get a reasonable amount of wedge scuffs
Picked mine up for around £21 a doz when they had the buy 4 doz for the price of 3 doz offer.


----------



## jim8flog (Oct 7, 2020)

When it comes to trying the Titleist Tour Speed it is simple for me the price kills it.

I only paid £30 a dozen for the Prov1s I have (4 for the price of 3 offer)


----------



## Leftie (Oct 8, 2020)

Just love you guys.  You buy them, you lose them, I find them, I play them.  Cost to me £0.00 and I get to "test" as many different types as I find.  
I put test in " " because as a double digit handicapper, my swing is nowhere consistent enough for me to really appreciate the (very) subtle differences between different mid-price and upwards balls.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 14, 2020)

was given one of these to try today, TBH, i don't thing its any different to the Srixon Q star tour, felt a bit firmer off the putter and chiiping with one was quite hard def ran on further.  also played a few bunker shots with it to day and by the end of 18 holes it looked like a dog had chewed it, really scuffed up, much more that the srixon.

i didn't notice any difference in distances but my mate reckoned it ran a good few yards of the driver than a Pro V


----------



## Imurg (Oct 21, 2020)

Mygolfspy not overly impressed with the Q Star Tour..

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318902362929594368


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 21, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Mygolfspy not overly impressed with the Q Star Tour..

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318902362929594368

Click to expand...

interesting, i'm still using them and not had a bad one yet, find them longer than the Prov1 and can stop them no problem on a full shot, they do run out a bit more on short chips.


----------



## IainP (Oct 21, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			interesting, i'm still using them and not had a bad one yet, find them longer than the Prov1 and can stop them no problem on a full shot, they do run out a bit more on short chips.
		
Click to expand...

They only send the bad 'uns to the USA 😁


----------



## Imurg (Oct 21, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			interesting, i'm still using them and not had a bad one yet, find them longer than the Prov1 and can stop them no problem on a full shot, they do run out a bit more on short chips.
		
Click to expand...

There's always the possibility that they bought some of a poor batch, although they buy 3 or 4 dozen from different shops in different parts of the country to try and avoid getting the same batch.
But the data does show them to be significantly worse than others....
Still..if they work..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 21, 2020)

Planning to do an on-course test on Friday Tour Speed v Q Star Tour. Both urethane cover, both 3 piece so pretty comparable. Three holes on the course as I normally do and then chips, pitches and bunker shots and back to the putting green for some putting comparison.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 22, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Planning to do an on-course test on Friday Tour Speed v Q Star Tour. Both urethane cover, both 3 piece so pretty comparable. Three holes on the course as I normally do and then chips, pitches and bunker shots and back to the putting green for some putting comparison.
		
Click to expand...

Will be interested in this since I'm strongly considering making Q-Star Tour my golf ball next summer.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 22, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Will be interested in this since I'm strongly considering making Q-Star Tour my golf ball next summer. 

Click to expand...

why not try a comp yourself? will mean you buying a sleeve of each


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 22, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			why not try a comp yourself? will mean you buying a sleeve of each

Click to expand...

No point now really as we're into winter and I have Velocitys and AD333s to use up.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 22, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			No point now really as we're into winter and I have Velocitys and AD333s to use up. 

Click to expand...

by the time next summer comes around both balls will have been replaces by newer better balls anyway


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 22, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Mygolfspy not overly impressed with the Q Star Tour..

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318902362929594368

Click to expand...


That's brutal, no recommendation at all.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 22, 2020)

Out of the balls that have been through the ball lab, the one that seems to come out best is the Snell, and if you scroll a bit further down the Vice Pro Plus comes out very well against the Pro V1x.

I might have to spend more time there.


----------



## Dando (Oct 22, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Out of the balls that have been through the ball lab, the one that seems to come out best is the Snell, and if you scroll a bit further down the Vice Pro Plus comes out very well against the Pro V1x.

I might have to spend more time there.
		
Click to expand...

The snells are good balls mate.
I gladly donated about a dozen to the trees at forest pines last year!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 22, 2020)

Dando said:



			The snells are good balls mate.
I gladly donated about a dozen to the trees at forest pines last year!
		
Click to expand...

No argument there mate, I've tried them & don't dislike them, just not sure which of the two I prefer.  

Was just a bit surprised that a relatively small company outdid Taylor Made, even given Dean Snell's track record.


----------



## Dando (Oct 22, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			No argument there mate, I've tried them & don't dislike them, just not sure which of the two I prefer.  

Was just a bit surprised that a relatively small company outdid Taylor Made, even given Dean Snell's track record.
		
Click to expand...

I preferred the mtbx as they felt former when putting 

I’ve just had 3 trail “cut grey” golf balls delivered so will be losing them at some stage


----------



## chrisd (Oct 23, 2020)

Dando said:



			I gladly donated about a dozen to the trees at forest pines last year!
		
Click to expand...

Game improving then 😁


----------



## Dando (Oct 23, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Game improving then 😁
		
Click to expand...

It was one of my better rounds!


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 24, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Mygolfspy not overly impressed with the Q Star Tour..

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318902362929594368

Click to expand...

funny enough, i had one today that did some strange things in the air, changed direction like a crap range ball mid flight. on closer inspection it did look a bit of a funny shape. 1st one though out of 3 boxes i've used this year


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 27, 2020)

Yikes. Typical. Whenever I make a decision on golf balls something always throws the cat among the pigeons.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 27, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Yikes. Typical. Whenever I make a decision on golf balls something always throws the cat among the pigeons.
		
Click to expand...

i'm still using them through the winter


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 27, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			funny enough, i had one today that did some strange things in the air, changed direction like a crap range ball mid flight. on closer inspection it did look a bit of a funny shape. 1st one though out of 3 boxes i've used this year
		
Click to expand...

I played with one Sunday and wasn't overly impressed. Couple of odd flights with reasonably struck irons and distance (lack of) seemed an issue


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 28, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I played with one Sunday and wasn't overly impressed. Couple of odd flights with reasonably struck irons and distance (lack of) seemed an issue
		
Click to expand...

What about the ball though Homer?


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 28, 2020)

Sorry but I find this talk of different golf balls a load of.................well balls. 

I honestly don't notice any massive difference between any of the balls. Perhaps when chipping or putting I might notice the difference between a ProV and a Pinnacle, but certainly not enough to be able to say I prefer one premium ball to another or one mid range ball to another. If I find a Pro V, Callaway, Srixon or a Bridgestone I can guarantee you one thing, its going in the bag and soon after that back in a bush for someone else to find .


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 28, 2020)

Swingalot said:



			Sorry but I find this talk of different golf balls a load of.................well balls.

I honestly don't notice any massive difference between any of the balls. Perhaps when chipping or putting I might notice the difference between a ProV and a Pinnacle, but certainly not enough to be able to say I prefer one premium ball to another or one mid range ball to another. If I find a Pro V, Callaway, Srixon or a Bridgestone I can guarantee you one thing, its going in the bag and soon after that back in a bush for someone else to find .
		
Click to expand...

You make valid points and I have said on here many times that many golfers wouldn't tell a premium ball from a mid-range ball in a blind test. Granted some of the cheaper rocks would be distinguishable but otherwise I doubt many will tell any differences. The point of the video I plan to make is to put two urethane covered three piece balls side to side and see if I can see any noticeable differences, especially given the information about the Q Star Tour perhaps not having the most centred core


----------

